# Discount codes



## Hobey (Jan 30, 2008)

Evening all. I want to book my ferries this weekend. I am going Dublin to Holyhead and then Dover to Calais. I will be travelling end of June, back mid July.
I was hoping you good people might have some discount codes???
As always, your help is greatly appreciated.........Hobey


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Hobey,

Cant help you with discount code but if you book with P and O before 10pm tomorrow (1st Feb) you might get a good deal as long as you choose their new ship Spirit of Britain. This is on the Dover-Calais route of course. The offer is valid anytime this year I believe. Its all to do with celebrating the new ships coming into service. (Spirit of France arrives Sept this year) I booked yesterday and got £38 each way for late April/early May).

Good Luck, Caulkhead


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Hobey said:


> I was hoping you good people might have some discount codes???


http://tinyurl.com/6hf2af7


----------



## Ash123 (Feb 7, 2011)

Try www.ferryoffers.co.uk/ for cross channel ferries at discount prices.


----------

